# El mundo de TESLA.



## tecnicdeso (Oct 29, 2007)

He creido oportuno mostrar este curioso video que encontre. Es una bobina de tesla modulada, y por lo que se ve, la chispa genera musica. Muy divertido e instructivo. 

Creo que no esta de mas tener un hilo acerca del gran genio.

Saludos.

YouTube - Audio Modulated Solid State Tesla Coil (Science Fair Project)


Y he aquí una gran bobina de tesla.


YouTube - BIGGG TESLA COIL OF OKLAHOMA


Otra bobina de tesla bipolar modulada:

YouTube - Bi-Polar Audio Modulated Tesla Coil

Modulada por un piano:

YouTube - Tesla Coil Music - Featured on Hacked Gadgets


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Tus videos son ACHICHARRANTES ! !


----------



## Dano (Oct 29, 2007)

La musica de los casafantasmas. jajaja

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2008)

Una interesante pagina sobre el susodicho (Esta en ingles)


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 28, 2008)

Capo tesla! Hay una leyenda (creo) que escuche por ahi acerca de que tenía tubos fluorescentes antes que cualquiera... no se...


----------



## sonemati (Mar 6, 2010)

Estoy pensando en hacer una, pero realmente me da terror quedar frito en el intento, y ademas hay tantas variantes de hacerlo que no se con cual quedarme, fogonazo vos ya hiciste la tuya?


----------



## sammaael (Mar 6, 2010)

Si pusieramos un poco mas de atencion e interes en lo que este genio nos quiso entregar como legado universal las cosas en este mundo serian mucho mejor seguramente pero es claro que el desprestigio ocacionado por sus enemigos que proboco su fallecimiento en el olvido en un viejo hotel ha conseguido apartar del conocimiento de todos los hombres las maravillas creadas por el de verdad es un hombre escepcional.. y su mas grande proyecto ya esta en uso pero claro, con otros fines H.A.A.R.P no es mas que una prolongacion de lo que tesla ya haabia desarrolllado, es probable o al menos muy posible que el sueño de la energia ilimitada o gratuita por asi decirlo sea mucho mas que una delirante fantasia en la emnte de los mas brilantes genios ( se puede encontrar la misma obcesion en da vinvci y su maquina de movimiento perpetuo) solo espero que alguna vez podamos encontrar todos estos conocimientos guardados en el rincon de los olvidos.....


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 16, 2010)

HOLA FOREROS.
Hacer una bobina tesla es interesante y no tan peligroso si se toman las medidas necesarias de seguridad y se puede hacer con cosas de desaguase. pero de cable esmaltado ni hablar la cantidad que van a utilizar.
ADIÓS


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

¿Será 100% cierto de que tenía planos para hacer una maquina para transmitir energía electrica inalambrica?

Uno de los grandes!! Tesla!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## zxeth (Mar 16, 2010)

jajajaja que geniooo jajaja, hay que escuchar musica asi he . me voy a hacer un ampli de 10000 volts (A) jajajajajajja, claro, 0,1 amper


----------



## sammaael (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola que tal comunidad. El objetivo de este post es homenajear a quien segun mi (y muuuuuuuuuuuchos otros) fue una de  las mayores mentes pensantes de todos los tiempos.... Nicola tesla no solo registra mas de 700 ( http://www.classictesla.com/Patent/patentes )sino que ellas han sido parte fundamental del desarrolllo de nuevas tecnologias, tales como radar, radio, etc,.... y muchos otros inventos que parecen salidos de una pelicula de ciencia ficcion, pero que en realidad han sido desarrollados hace al menos 100 años atras por este magnifico hombre. Muchos de estos inventos han sido apoderados por el ejercito y dado usos belicos (ej HAARP)..... en fin aunque la guerra de las corrientes (AC vs DC) fue ganada por tesla, tubo que pagar un precio muy alto para el beneficio de todos el, olvido.....

y desde aqui te digo toda mi admiracion y mi agradecimiento para ti NICOLA TESLA


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2010)

Tesla  hizo grandes inventos, buenos, interesantes, que le sirvieron a la humanidad, pero tambien hizo inventos tontos que lo hicieron quedar mal frente al mundo.

Fue un heroe pero hasta ahí nomas, le falto un poco de cordura.

S2


----------



## sammaael (Abr 8, 2010)

jajaj si se chiflo en el camino per los grandes siempre estan locos estar separados de la realidad es justamente lo que los hace ver diferente aveces es mas dificil encontrar un rbol estando en medio de un bosque


----------



## armentatron (Abr 9, 2010)

Nicola Tesla grande entre los grandes, mis respetos para esa brillante mente


----------



## eLBARDOS (Abr 9, 2010)

El invento mas interesante que tenia el fue la corriente inalambrica, aunque ya hay muchas compañias trabajando con eso, me parece que su sueño seria realidad pero aun falta para implemetarlo creo que fue el mejor en esos momento, lastima que su loquera lo llevo al final. 

Yo igual lo admiro por sus inventos y teorias.


----------



## ballestool (Abr 9, 2010)

Segun Nikola Tesla habia encontrado energia libre, y fue asesinado en secreto!


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

cada vez que entiendo mas de electricidad mas reconozco tu aporte...


----------



## antiworldx (May 18, 2010)

Nicola Tesla, que personajazo!

Por cierto, yo tenia entendido que pudo encender focos sin cables, lo lei en una enciclopedia, de esas de papel y pasta, a la vieja escuela, pero no he encontrado mucho al respecto...


----------



## sammaael (May 18, 2010)

si la verdad es algo totalmente posible, ultimamente han realizado experimentos basados en la idea de tesla aplicando resonancia electromagnetica y ha dado buenos resultados a cortas distancias (menos de 10 metros). Otro adeanto en el que tesla tendra mucho que decir...


----------



## Dano (May 18, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Nicola Tesla, que personajazo!
> 
> Por cierto, yo tenia entendido que pudo encender focos sin cables, lo lei en una enciclopedia, de esas de papel y pasta, a la vieja escuela, pero no he encontrado mucho al respecto...




Nunca tomaste un tubo de luz en la punta y lo alzaste bajo una antena de transmisión de televisión o radio de alta potencia?


----------



## antiworldx (May 18, 2010)

Ha si, un tubito de neon de esos chiquitos naranjas, para observar donde andan las ondas estacionarias en la antena.
Tambien con mi generador de electricidad estatica, que no es mas que una bobina de tesla con un flyback de tv alimentado con una valvula de vacio... El foco encendia a buena distancia. Y si conectaba un diodo a la bobina, me cargaba yo y el foco quedaba encendido un ratito, al estilo tio lucas.
No he subido por cierto ese proyectito porque no tengo camara.


----------



## sammaael (Jul 10, 2010)

Que bonito se ve el logo de foros de electronica con ese gran proyecto de tesla FELICITACIONRS


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

Sabrás por qué está ahi, ¿no? 

Salduos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 10, 2010)

Nacio el 10 de julio de 1856 ... osease hace 154 añejos... o lo que es lo mismo, en el siglo antepasado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> *Nacio el 10 de julio de 1856 en la ciudad de nueva york*... osease hace 154 añejos... o lo que es lo mismo, en el siglo antepasado.



*Nacio el 10 de julio de 1856 en la ciudad de nueva york* 

Nació un 10 de Julio de 1856 en *Smiljan (Croacia)*
Falleció un 7 de Enero de 1943 en NY


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 10, 2010)

Cierto... ya corregi... fe de erratas tu sabes ...


----------



## sammaael (Jul 13, 2010)

por supuesto lastima que el mundo pase desapercibido tal acontecimiento (se recuerda mas a los heroes militares)


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 13, 2010)

O lo que es peor, a unos jugadorsillos chafas de foot ball.


----------



## Stemma (Jul 24, 2010)

A la muchachada eléctrica...
Encontré esto en "Taringa!"
http://www.taringa.net/posts/cienci...re-de-la-corriente-alterna--Nikola-Tesla.html

(tiene un programa de History)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2011)

Esta es una recopilación de las patentes otorgadas a favor de Nikola Tesla, es un archivo en formato PDF, un tanto *"Enorme".*
Lo bajan a una carpeta, son 20 partes, lo "Descomprimen" lo miran y luego si quieren lo borran o lo guardan, pero *! NO se lo pierdan ¡*, para cualquiera a quién le interese no solo la electrónica, sino la técnica en general es un documento histórico imperdible.

En muchas de las páginas aparece la leyenda "Mejor copia disponible" (Pero en inglés ), esto es porque fue escaneado de los archivos originales de la oficina de patentes de USA

Muy posiblemente si Tesla no hubiera inventado todo esto, otro lo habría echo mas tarde, o tal vez no, el asunto es que *"EL"* lo invento y con estos inventos no permite gozar de la vida actual que tenemos.

Están incluidas las patentes de la famosa bobina de Tesla, que varios en el Foro armaron o lo intentaron, sistemas de auto-regulación de generadores, sistemas de transformación de energía eléctrica, lámparas de arco, incandescentes, Etc, Etc.









​
*! Enjoy it ¡*


----------



## sjuan (Mar 8, 2011)

wow que suoer aporte fogonazo de donde los sacas!!!

y respecto a tesla ahora entiendo por que hay tantas leyendas y que genio todo eso del pdf salio de sucabeza, dudo que muchos les entre


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2011)

es increible si el tipo cobrase 1 centavo por cada cosa que se fabrica y nacio de una patente suya.......hubiese sido rico .

el otro dia vi al pelicula esa de el que hizo facebook, en verdad mas que inventar o patentar mil cosas el asunto es tener al seguridad y el empuje comercial para darle duro en una que vea que es viable.

alguien sabe si don tesla termino sus ultimso años en una isla del caribe con mansion, forrado en $$  y 20 jovencitas abanicandolo ??? 
o ................de la otra forma .??


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 9, 2011)

El gran robainventos del Édison se las birló todas, a las patentes. De ahí nació una enemistad histórica.

Respecto de la genialidad de la 'energía ilimitada' y la 'transmisión de energía inalámbrica', ya hacia algún tiempo que la termodinámica se encargo de demostrar (y desmontar) el tema del móvil perpetuo. Pero ya se sabe, es mucho más fácil admirar y hablar sobre cosas que uno no entiende, que estudiar e intentar comprender.

Un genio que encontró un filón que nadie había sabido aprovechar, pero cuya locura lo llevó a traspasar la frontera.


----------



## sjuan (Mar 9, 2011)

Beamspot dijo:


> El gran robainventos del Édison se las birló todas, a las patentes. De ahí nació una enemistad histórica.



la enemistad segun se comenzo por que edinson le dijo a tesla que hiciera unos cuantos inventos y le daria un cheque, pero cuando tesla habia hecho los inventos y le reclamo el cheque a edinson este le dijo que tenia que saber reconocer el "sentido del humor" de los EEUUenses y tesla se retiro de la compañia de edinson y comenso la pelea


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 9, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> la enemistad segun se comenzo por que edinson le dijo a tesla que hiciera unos cuantos inventos y le daria un cheque, pero cuando tesla habia hecho los inventos y le reclamo el cheque a edinson este le dijo que tenia que saber reconocer el "sentido del humor" de los EEUUenses y tesla se retiro de la compañia de edinson y comenso la pelea



Es un interesante dato para investigar con mas profundidad...


----------



## Xander (Mar 9, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Será 100% cierto de que tenía planos para hacer una maquina para transmitir energía electrica inalambrica?
> 
> Uno de los grandes!! Tesla!!!
> 
> Saludos!!!



esa es una pregunta que tengo desde niño..sera posible?...pues con todo lo que se ha creado hasta entonces estamos cerca de eso...........induccion electromagnetica???...digo yo:estudiando:


----------



## sjuan (Mar 11, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Es un interesante dato para investigar con mas profundidad...





xndr dijo:


> esa es una pregunta que tengo desde niño..sera posible?...pues con todo lo que se ha creado hasta entonces estamos cerca de eso...........induccion electromagnetica???...digo yo:estudiando:



bueno hay dejo unos links para el que los quiera, es un documentla muy muy muy bueno sobre tesla que hizo history channel


y tengo unn pregunta,

 segun el documental y la historia tesla y edinson se peleaban la guerra de las corrientes, mientras tesla defendia la alterna, edinson defendia la continua pero para esta ultima habia que hacer generadores cada 3 km por el gran amperaje y .....

la pregunta es de donde *sacaban la corriente* estos dos  si tesla  invento la primera 
hidroelectrica y alimento un pueblo


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2011)

ya los bajo para ver de que se tratan... gracias.


----------



## arg (Mar 12, 2011)

Se decia que estaba muy adelantado para su epoca, gracias a el conocemos la energia ca, edison le robo muchos de sus proyectos, segun ha sido el inventor mas grande de la historia, queria dar energia inalambrica cuyo proyecto no termino.

algunos de ustedes me imagino que han visto este documental y los que no lo han visto, veanlo vale la pena no se arrepentiran.

saludos 

todo un genio.


----------



## sjuan (Mar 12, 2011)

si, ese fue el que puse en los enlaces


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 20, 2012)

He encontrado un documento PDF que cuenta muchos hechos sobre Tesla, algunos suenan mucho a ciencia ficcion pero si pensais en lo que dice tiene sentido.

Aqui se lo dejo para que los admiradores (como yo) de este gran hombre disfruten un poco.

http://biotu.org/download/ecoaldea/energia/Los Diarios Perdidos de Nikola Tesla (Swartz).pdf

Ya me diran que tal les fue leyendolo, yo me salte los 3 primeros temas, pero el resto me dejo asombrado.

Salu2


----------



## josemaX (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola

No sabía que había una entrada de Tesla. Aprovecho para aportar la entrada de su video blog  http://teslablog.iaa.es/

Aunque tiene algunas imprecisiones, es bastante curioso.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 23, 2012)

josemaX dijo:


> Hola
> 
> No sabía que había una entrada de Tesla. Aprovecho para aportar la entrada de su video blog  http://teslablog.iaa.es/
> 
> Aunque tiene algunas imprecisiones, es bastante curioso.



Josema, conoces al actor que hace de Nikola Tesla?? Me gusta mucho su post!

Salu2


----------



## josemaX (Ago 23, 2012)

DavidMJ, ni idea, aunque en los créditos finales dice "Nikola Tesla as himself..." 

Saludos


----------



## DanielNR (Oct 4, 2014)

Creo que nuestro protagonista fue injustamente tratado. Después de informame un poco sobre su vida y sus inventos, es obvio decir que se dedicó plenamente a su trabajo, en busca de la mejora de la humanidad. Invirtió todo lo que tenía en investigar e ir más allá, sin tener el objetivo de llenarse los bolsillos. 
Siempre preferenció el progreso al beneficio económico. Una de sus numerosas patentes que demuestran claramente esto, es la enegia inalámbrica y GRATUITA para todo el mundo, mediante torres tipo Wandercliffe, repartidas por el mundo. Su misión no sería otra que recibir de la ionosfera toda la electricidad que necesitasemos. Está claro que esta idea no les interesaba a todos a aquellos que se enriquecían con las compañías eléctricas, petroleras, etc.. 
Hay muchas historias curiosas, como por ejemplo lo que les sucedió a todos los que quisieron seguir invirtiendo por los inventos de Nicola Tesla. Sólo les diré que viajaron en el famoso Titanic (ya saben cómo terminó). Casualmente uno de los que, hasta hacía poco, había sido inversor de los inventos de Tesla, llamado J.P. Morgan, decidió no viajar en el conocido navío en el último momento antes de zapar.
Para mí el experimento más interesante y fascinante es el informe Philadelphia. Sino saben de qué se trata les recomiendo que se informen. Les aseguro que no les dejará indiferente. En resumen, les diré que se le aplicó una descomunal tensión a un barco militar americano. El barco se hizo, por unos instantes, translúcido. Desgraciadamente toda la tripulación murió. La mayoría de las personas estaban literalmente incrustadas en el propio barco. Fue lo más cercano que estuvo el hombre de la invisibilidad, que se sepa.
Además Tesla experimentó con la antigravedad, que personalmente creo que está estrechamente vinculada con la invisibilidad.

Saco una conclusión clara de todo lo que Tesla inventó: hay muchísimas cosas por descubrir para mejora de toda la humanidad y no para la mejora económica de los 4 de siempre.

Saludos y viva Tesla!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2014)

DanielNR dijo:


> . . . .Saludos y viva Tesla!



No creas todo lo que aparece en Internet, a la supuesta fecha del experimento Tesla estaba muerto o tenía  mas de 85 años. No me lo imagino dirigiendo un experimento en un barco.

¿ Por que injustamente tratado ?, ¿ Leíste sobre las *patentes* que se le reconocen ?

Incluso la patente de la *radio*, originalmente atribuida a Marconi se le re-atribuyo a Tesla en forma póstuma.


----------



## DanielNR (Oct 5, 2014)

No creo todo lo que hay por internet. Cada uno saca sus propias conclusiones. En mi opinión, pienso que hay demasiado misterio alrededor de este gran inventor. 
En cuanto a lo del experimento, es posible que ya estuviera muerto, pero no así sus planos, esquemas, apuntes, ... Es más, las numerosas patentes hechas a su nombre, sólo son las reconocidas. Creo que el ejército de Estados Unidos guarda celosamente muchos inventos de Tesla que quizás algún día salgan a la luz.











Saquen sus propias conclusiones.
Saludos.


----------

